# K2 rear entry bindings



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

has anyone run the K2 rear entry's? their basically the flow design, but better. they look enticing, and wnated to see if anyone had run them yet.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

yes i have tried them
very heavy and a good design
if u r that lazy that u can not bend over, try skiing

the best think about the normal bindings is u get more adjustments and everytime u strap in u r stretching which is key in snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> yes i have tried them
> very heavy and a good design
> if u r that lazy that u can not bend over, try skiing
> 
> the best think about the normal bindings is u get more adjustments and everytime u strap in u r stretching which is key in snowboarding


lol nice one


----------

